# cutting frozen meat



## hvtopiwala (Feb 26, 2013)

any1 have any advice to cutting frozen raw meat such as beef hearts etc..?

all my beef hearts come frozen, and would rather not wait a day for all these suckers to defrost before i start cutting them up, only to freeze them again haha...i tried all the knives i have, and no luck! about to take a hacksaw to these suckers but dont want to make an extreme mess....

btw, is frozen weight going to be the same as unfrozen weight?


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Well if it were me I would wait. that's how I do it I just put them in the sink and when they get tothe point where I can get a knife into them I cut them up and put them into ziplock bags and re freeze them.

And I'm sure it is the same weight.


----------



## hvtopiwala (Feb 26, 2013)

i would wait, but its also a lot less messier when its frozen...can i just hacksaw it?


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, course you can. I often take the sawzall to blocks and chubbs of frozen meat. I just use a metal blade, you know the one with the tiny teeth. Have to make sure I clean it pretty good though just so the other half doesn't come across any rotten meat stuck in some crevice of the tool somewhere.


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

Depending on whether or not you save all the thawed blood, the weight might be a little less after thawing. 

I find that partially frozen, but not solid, meat is easier to cut than completely thawed. 

Since meat for dogs doesn't have to be aesthetically pleasing, a serrated knife often works well on tougher cuts.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I feed it completely frozen and whole to my Bluetick but my pup is only getting a few bites per meal for now. For him, I wait until it's starting to get squishy (only takes a few hours) then cut it into bites so I am working with a partially frozen hunk of meat. A lot easier to cut than fully frozen or fully thawed. I wouldn't know how to do it frozen since I don't have any heavy equipment.


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

Maybe an electric knife will work?


----------



## hvtopiwala (Feb 26, 2013)

imma pick up a hacksaw from homedepot today and give that a try lol


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Usually when I get hearts, it comes in a bulk box so they are all frozen together in a 60 pound heart cube. I let it defrost overnight in a tub and then peel them off (still partially frozen) and bag them up. Then, when it comes time to feed, I take a bag out and cut the heart into portions for my dogs who are all on diets. 

If you use something mechanical like a sawzall or something, just be careful. Also, watch out for wear on the blades as meat can gum up the equipment. 

Let us know how it works out for you!


----------

